# Hidden compartment in car



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

more details needed.

DM


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, we can. Help us help you.


----------



## Woodenfish (Jul 12, 2012)

Hidden from who? The cops? :clap:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What do you plan to put in it? Does it have to be relatively air tight? Etc. How do you plan to get to it? From inside the car or out?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

*All Wheel Drive 4 Seater Ferrari*

I just paid $295,000 for the new Ferrari FF, 4 passenger, all wheel drive vehicle. The dealer is refusing delivery because I want to be able to pull a work trailer or aluminum fishing boat. He will not tell me where I can get a trailer hitch powder coated in a matching color. He says adding one would deteriorate from the Ferrari image? I figure it is my car. Should I ask for my money back? I have already ordered magnetic signs for the side of it.

The Rolls-Royce Phantom Drophead Coupe was my second choice but they want to sell me the picnic set for the trunk. I won't be able to fit paint cans in with it in the way.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sdsester said:


> The Rolls-Royce Phantom Drophead Coupe was my second choice but they want to sell me the picnic set for the trunk. I won't be able to fit paint cans in with it in the way.


Well yeah, but it'd be great for tailgate parties at the ball games!
Does it have the LP grill?

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is the picnic compartment for the Rolls. No grill. But I still have a copy of "Manifold Destiny" which has great recipes for cooking directly on your engine.


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't know about the compartment that you are looking for but a friend of mine had a late 60's or early 70's Plymouth Valiant (can't remember the exact year) that had ventilation doors under the front dash on the drivers side and front passengers side. Each side held a six pack of beer. They used to get ice cold when we were driving around on winter nights. Love those old Mopars.


----------



## freedomlives (Aug 6, 2012)

Come here to east Slovakia and you can get a lot of tips from Ukrainian cigarette smugglers!


----------

